# 1% realty



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Has anyone tried them in Vancouver? What do you think of them?


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I don't know anything about them. But it's about time somebody tried to break the real estate cartel; continuing to charge 7-8% , no matter how high house prices go.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

By 1% do they mean that they'll list your home 1%? In my experience it's the buyers agents who are greedy. How much will they offer the buyers agent? If the buyers agent isn't getting paid at least 2.5-3% you won't likely get many showings. If this is the case, 1% Reaalty is really a misnomer. Reminds me of MCD 100% Pure Beef! 

Many agents will negotiate down to 1% depending on the home value, circumstance, etc.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

You'll still have to pay commish to the buyers agent. But I'm sure there's a way to get creative. If you want to sell for 500K, tell them the commission structure is:
0% for the first 495K
15% for everything above that.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

I think you can also sell your house yourself. You can probably get a one year mls listing for around 500-600. 1. get a real estate lawyer and tell him you plans, and get advice on sale contract etc. 2. get mls listing. and see how it goes. You also might want to get a written home inspection prior to listing so you have an idea of what might be coming around the corner with the buyers inspector.


----------



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

Causalien said:


> Has anyone tried them in Vancouver? What do you think of them?


They are the Wal-Mart of realtors. Sometimes this is fine (salable properties) and sometimes it isn't.


----------

